# ENP Monday August 9



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Good report. Thanks Stoots. I need to get down there one day.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Great day fishing, good weather and a pretty boat! Doesn't get better than that! Some of the area you were fishing brings back good memories.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Good report. Gotta love the BaitBusters for snook and tarpon! But as we know, they are Deadly On Anything.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Good report! Need to get back down to Choko! Love the waterman color combo btw!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Good report! Need to get back down to Choko! Love the waterman color combo btw!


Come on down! I'll take you fishing!


----------



## rks36 (Mar 6, 2021)

A chokoloskee trip is definetly in my future, beatiful boat by the way!


----------



## Svengali (Feb 28, 2020)

Good job Captain!!! I see your taking advantage of the retired life!!!! Let me know when your free, I may be able to sneak out during the week. Tightlines


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Svengali said:


> Good job Captain!!! I see your taking advantage of the retired life!!!! Let me know when your free, I may be able to sneak out during the week. Tightlines


I'm pretty flexible! Let's go!


----------

